# Christchurch NZEVA Group Meeting Open Garage CPIT Tue 8th Sept 7:30-9:00ish



## djmjnewton (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi All,

ChCh NZEVA Group Meeting
Open Garage
CPIT 

Tue 8th Sept
7:30-9:00ish
Host
Peter Sauer
Tutor
Automotive Section

CPIT

Hi All,
The next meeting is at CPIT. Warwick's car is now driving on his new Lithiums and by the sound of it are exceeding his best expectations. We will definitely be keen to hear about the numbers.70-80km range was mentioned of round town driving with a hill thrown in for good measure. Proper EV's have arrived!

Peter can't find a site map that is up to date so he will sign post it from the road to help.

 MAP FOUND AND ATTACHED


They are on the corner of Sulivan Ave. Travel around the building (its one way) to door number 4.
He will let the electrical students know when and where too.


Whether you have just started or are the real pro we would like to share your enthusiasm around. It is nice to talk with others who empathise with our trials and tribulations. 

If anyone wants to be put on a reminder email list to get updates about meetings then email me at djmjnewton at xtra dot co dot nz

Best regards

David Newton
www.GreenEV.co.nz


----------



## djmjnewton (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi,
Fantastic night verging on warm. Amazing set up at the Automotive section of CPIT. Well worth going just to seee that. Thanks very much for hosting us guys. About 25 people looking at Warwicks Lithium Festiva and Kayes Mobility four wheeler and the surprise a metal hydride 96V silver speedster that you will have to see for yourself next time. My Alto was rear ended by a Ford Forrester while waiting at some lights and sustained $2200 worth of rear structural damage but luckily the NZI insurance of the other driver is paying so I will get it back on the road. More interestingly the battery box although crushed slightly protected the batteries which didn't rupture. The spare tyre lying under the floor of the Hatch back, in its wheel bay helped there I think. The inertia switch popped out the contactor which isolated the pack and did its job which was also good to see.

Warwicks Festiva continues to impress 124km on a single charge with the fuel gauge reading 35%left. Long trips on the ring road with few stop start accelerations though he said and at 60kph. Still very impresive for a 72V 24 cell pack of 120AHr (actually testsed out at 150AHr by factory).

The car draws about 40-60A at 50kph and around 100A at constant 100kph. No long drives yet at 100kph though. Motor gets hotter now after continuous running than before by report. He loves it and you can see why. All the electrification is under the bonnet except for the colour screen monitor that came with the BMS. Fantastically easy if the space under the bonnet has enough height and width for the pack.

If anyone wants to be included on the monthly reminder email rather than rely on reading it here then email me; djmjnewton at xtra dot co dot nz (no spaces)

Best regards
David


----------



## Hemon Dey (Jul 31, 2008)

I'll echo those sentiments, it was a good night and congrats to Warwick for a job well done. 

Accounting for those numbers it appears that Warwick's car is doing around about 60-90 WHrs/km (I was approximating 150 WHrs/km last time based on other conversions), a phenomenal number which I think is attributed to the <800kg post conversion weight. Quite an achievement for a car that can still take 3-4 passengers and 1 driver - so yes, very well done indeed.

Nice to see the conversion with the NiMH pack as well, certainly the first one I've seen to date! It is great to see so many conversions here in little olde Chch.

Hemon


----------

